# Tuesday "fan forum"



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

who is going to that?

I'm thinking of going (especially since parking is free).

Anyone else thinking of going, so we can take over the questions and dominate the show? (or is that just my own perverted interest?)


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

$10 says Damon goes incognito with a moustache and a trenchcoat and keeps on yelling out "Sign Stoudamire to the Max and trade Telfair"


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> who is going to that?
> 
> I'm thinking of going (especially since parking is free).
> 
> Anyone else thinking of going, so we can take over the questions and dominate the show? (or is that just my own perverted interest?)


I'd go, but I have this job thing I have to go to in order to get paid my current salary, which my CEO is telling us were over the cap? What a load of crap.....next thing you know, I'll get traded for a box of thumb tacs and two staplers!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

forgot to mention it's from 6:30-8:00PM I think.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

HOWIE said:


> I'd go, but I have this job thing I have to go to in order to get paid my current salary, which my CEO is telling us were over the cap? What a load of crap.....next thing you know, I'll get traded for a box of thumb tacs and two staplers!!!! :biggrin:


I don't know where you work, but office supplies are like GOLD where I work. Sorry dude...you might have to pack your bags.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> forgot to mention it's from 6:30-8:00PM I think.


I have a date with my daughter and the bedtime story of Peter Cottontail, but I am sure that you will let me know how it all pans out won't you good buddy? :biggrin:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Przybilla is going to be there to answer questions too.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I'll be there.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

HearToTemptYou said:


> I'll be there.


Can you ask them which football team is better......Pittsburgh or Cleveland and get back to me on that one? :biggrin: 

Oh wait, we're talking basketball aren't we, never the less......I am sure that they will answer that question.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Does anybody know for sure what time it starts?

Thanks....


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Trail_Blazers_Host_Annual_Fan_-135619-41.html

You might try blazers.com in the future. A good resource. :clown: 



zagsfan20 said:


> Does anybody know for sure what time it starts?
> 
> Thanks....


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Does anybody know for sure what time it starts?
> 
> Thanks....


6ish, I want to say 6:30, but you might want to get there early to be the crowd! If your going I would hope that you would shed some light on what is said and asked.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

HOWIE I heard your company just ordered an Easy Button.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I love the tough questions for Patterson......Lets see how much he'll side step stuff.....


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> HOWIE I heard your company just ordered an Easy Button.


Yep, but the dam thing don't work! :biggrin:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

So I want to know who all went, I caught part of the show before bedtime and yes Hap, I caught your question which I thought was put together quite good. I didn't realize that you were the President of all those fan clubs, but you did get some applause tonight, good job Big Man! :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> So I want to know who all went, I caught part of the show before bedtime and yes Hap, I caught your question which I thought was put together quite good. I didn't realize that you were the President of all those fan clubs, but you did get some applause tonight, good job Big Man! :biggrin:


I'm surprised that Wheels knew about the MB fanclub...

but it was funny hearing the guy clap when I go "and another #30..."

clap clap clap

"not named Rasheed Wallace"


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


Hap said:


> I'm surprised that Wheels knew about the MB fanclub...
> 
> but it was funny hearing the guy clap when I go "and another #30..."
> 
> ...


That was classic and it came across on the radio great. I knew where you were going with it, but did the guy's jaw drop when you said "Not Rasheed Wallace"? How many people were there and were women really upset that Mike Rice was married? :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> That was classic and it came across on the radio great. I knew where you were going with it, but did the guy's jaw drop when you said "Not Rasheed Wallace"? How many people were there and were women really upset that Mike Rice was married? :biggrin:


I don't know how well it went over, HTTY and I were off to one side, hidden from most of the crowd (so we'd get a better view).

btw, I got 3 hats baby! One with a trivia question "who did Petrie score the 51 against twice" (houston)...who was the guy that Mike Rice replaced on the radio (Petrie) and the 3rd because Mike Barrett threw it to me (and actually hit Katie Brown (sp?) ) when I was talking. Thats why I said the bit about the car.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> I don't know how well it went over, HTTY and I were off to one side, hidden from most of the crowd (so we'd get a better view).
> 
> btw, I got 3 hats baby! One with a trivia question "who did Petrie score the 51 against twice" (houston)...who was the guy that Mike Rice replaced on the radio (Petrie) and the 3rd because Mike Barrett threw it to me (and actually hit Katie Brown (sp?) ) when I was talking. Thats why I said the bit about the car.


So there were three people there? You, HTTY and Katie Brown? :whoknows:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> As part of the team's 25-point pledge to fans, the Trail Blazers held the annual Fan Forum on March 29, 2005.
> 
> The question and answer session took place in Cucina Cucina located at the Rose Quarter. Fans were able to ask questions and share feedback live at the forum, or via email and telephone.
> 
> ...


Notes on the page say that a Fan Forum transcript and feature video are coming soon. Sounds like it was a lot of fun for all that attended. :yes:

I am going to have to go next year!

Blazers.com


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Fork said:
 

> I don't know where you work, but office supplies are like GOLD where I work. Sorry dude...you might have to pack your bags.


I don't know where you work, but GOLD is like GOLD where I work:biggrin:, especially if it is attached to a PCI hardware modem. If you have any of those laying around, bring them to us!:angel::biggrin:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Here's a clip of Hap's question.

Sure, that's his real voice! Honest!!!

(Heh heh heh...)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

here's the "hap-script" of my 15 minutes of fame. I cleaned it up (because I said "uh" a lot).

MB: "Brian Wheeler, another question?"

Wheeler: "MB, we have one of the loyal Courtside monday night listeners, I believe also the president of the Mike Barrett fan club. This would be Hap"

Hap: "yer darn tootin" (I wanted to say "damn right")

MB: "Here Hap" (throws hat)

BW: "you didn't even do anything and you get a cap Hap"

Hap: "way to go" (the hat nailed Katie Brown)

MB: "Lap top? Anything else?"

Hap: "if you got a car... MY question, is kind of going on someones question over there about honoring the past. I was wondering if we were going to do anything about honoring 3 players. one of them was a former # 30, who did a lot of good things for this franchise, and that's Terry Porter. I'm a huge a fan of Terry Porter (pauses for claps and more uh's on my part). I'm the president of his fan club. He's actually my favorite trail blazer of all time, next to another #30 who isn't Rasheed Wallace. (awkward clapping)..

And that'd be Bobby Gross. Thats the other one I think they should do some sort of honoring to. I mean, they honored Twardzik and Steele, kind of understandably so, but Bobby Gross was rather important in game 6, at least, of the finals. And my other question was if we're going to do something to at least honor the big guy from Lithuania. I mean, he kind of left the first time (clapping) and we kind of as fans, we didn't really realize how swift his passes were till he was gone. And then he came back and then he was gone again.

And it'd be nice if at least have a night were they say "thank you for playing here" and we can give him an ovation, and maybe they can name a street after him or something, I don't know. That'd be kind of hard to say for the traffic report, but thats basically my question. If they're going to something, at least for Sabonis, I could understand not doing something for Bobby Gross, although I think that'd be kind of a shame. But before I ramble on and annoy the rest of the people here, you can answer my questions.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HearToTemptYou said:


> Here's a clip of Hap's question.
> 
> Sure, that's his real voice! Honest!!!
> 
> (Heh heh heh...)


man, I wish I sounded like that.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

So what was the response to your question(s) Hap? I would LOVE to see a Sabas Night!

Also, did anyone ask Joel/Steve about his contract situation and whether he would be willing to re-sign here after next season?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

RoseCity said:


> So what was the response to your question(s) Hap? I would LOVE to see a Sabas Night!


basically that there is no plans to do anything. And then Patterson went on a tangent about how his dad wanted to draft Porter, and didn't.

So he kind of skirted the issue, in a way. But at the same time, he did answer it.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I caught a bit of it on my break at work. It seems like Joel likes the bunch of guys he plays with. I bet he'll resign with us next year. I mean why not? He gets a lot of minutes.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> I caught a bit of it on my break at work. It seems like Joel likes the bunch of guys he plays with. I bet he'll resign with us next year. I mean why not? He gets a lot of minutes.


 Money.

With the way he's been playing, I'll bet he'd get a lot of minutes on another team too.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I love this little tidbit about Joel.....



> --- According to a Blazers source, Joel Przybilla attended the forum on his own, without pay, and without getting one of his mandatory public appearances under the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


Oregon Live


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I love this little tidbit about Joel.....
> 
> 
> 
> > --- According to a Blazers source, Joel Przybilla attended the forum on his own, without pay, and without getting one of his mandatory public appearances under the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


Hoping to meet girls...

barfo


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

barfo said:


> Hoping to meet girls...
> 
> barfo


Dude, have you seen Joel's wife? He's got no reason to shop. She's a frickin' Rolls Royce in a parking lot full of Pintos.

-Pop


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> Dude, have you seen Joel's wife? He's got no reason to shop. She's a frickin' Rolls Royce in a parking lot full of Pintos.
> 
> -Pop


Nope, didn't know he had one. Rolls Royce, huh? Big and expensive?

barfo


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

barfo said:


> Nope, didn't know he had one. Rolls Royce, huh? Big and expensive?
> 
> barfo


She's big where it counts, and they were probably expensive. 

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> She's big where it counts, and they were probably expensive.
> 
> -Pop



wow, speaking volumes, aren't we?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

yep, she definitely is good lookin.....


----------

